# looking for input .... Native slayer ...



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

I am going to be looking seriously at the native slayer propel 12... anyone ever fish out of one, pros/cons I currently fish out of a 14 Jackson CUDA and am looking to expand the stable ....


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I don't have one but I want one. Fluid Fun in Bristol IN, just south of the border carries Native and will let you demo/fish from one on the St Joe river. Plan to do that this spring at some point. Native makes a 13' and a 10' model. My wife has an Ultimate Propel and she loves it. I don't care for the angle you have to sit to use it but that issue doesn't exist with the Slayer version....seat to pedal relationship is different and the cranks on the slayer propel are shorter so knees high into the chest are no longer an issue. The wife fishes a little but she basically cruises around and explores so the seat angle works just fine for her. 

Hands free fishing would be nice, especially for trolling the big lake.


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

Thank you for the reply, Fluid Fun is the place your talking about, I have purchased my last 3 from them great ppl for sure !!
I demoed one there and ended up in the river doing the back stroke LOL I will be getting the 13 Ft I think, I have been doing some research and that seems to be the way to go, from what I can see they have changed up the height a little and changed the peddles distance , looking forward to speaking with Regina at Fluid fun!!


----------

